# [H0] Boxcar used as a warehouse



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello,
has anyone used an old boxcar to make a small warehouse (with or without the wheels) ? If you have pictures of your work, could you post them here? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve seen pictures online of people using them as a storage shed near a rip track or something along those lines but haven’t done one myself. There is an old 40’ box car in an abandoned mine next to starved rock in Utica Illinois. If I remember next time I go by I’ll see if I can get a picture of it


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Lots of people seem to use them for a caboose service facilities. Maybe do a Google search on that.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I plan to do it in my yard... Saw this at the RR Museum of PA on one of their HO scale layouts a few weeks ago...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Maintenance facility storage shed.

Wheels/trucks removed.

Probably have some better pics... somewhere.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

One more.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for all your replies !


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

. In Philadelphia, behind 30th street station. We had a boxcar with electric lights inside, shelves, a desk and lots of spare parts for the regional rail cars. The sliding door was partially open and a swinging door and frame were installed. Outside, wooden steps and a hand rail.

. One day, a mechanic friend was preparing for an air brake test on a switcher on the same track. The prime mover was running, air compressor started and he asked me, "If the engine is running, why isn't the engine moving?". I said, "It's because the generator field is not switched on".
. He reached over and turned on the field, we plowed into the boxcar and pushed it about 10 feet.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Problem solved ! I bought that:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nothing like the Plasticville stamp of approval! It must have existed somewhere!


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Yesterday I tried to build a Bachmann Plasticville® railroad work shed and as usual I failed miserably...So I dumped all that junk in the trash bin !


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, you certainly don’t need a specific kit to turn a boxcar into a storage unit/warehouse, as you can see in these examples….
















You can accomplish this by using random details scattered around the boxcar, as you can see….doesn’t have to be anything commercially made…..


----------

